# Beginning to Fly



## Guest (Feb 2, 2013)

So basically, I want to get into fly fishing. I've never picked up a fly rod before and know nothing about it whatsoever. What can I get for around the 200$ dollar mark to get me started, and what species could I chase? I have access to the pine river.

cheers
satrling


----------



## shadowrunner (Jan 18, 2013)

about to pick up my first one too, BCF and tackle world have starter packs atm for both fresh and salt water for $99, tackle world also has some slightly better packs for upto $200 and above, all the packs come with rod, reel, 6 or 8wt line, leader a few flies along with a nice little carry bag

(edit) warning rods for fly fishing can be VERY expensive if you go for the top brands (yes i baulked at some of the rod prices in excess of $1000)


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I have recently gone through the same thing so happy to pass on what little I know, although I started with a budget of around $300 for rod/reel/line - I chose to go the second hand route and was lucky to have an experienced hand (Patwah) to point me towards bargains being sold on a fly fishing forum (flylife) - I ended up with a $400 rod for $160, and a Sage reel spooled with Sharkskin (a quality fly line) for $170. Really happy with what I ended up with and have no plans to upgrade any time soon (although I have since bought a spare spool for the reel and another fly line). The thing that often lets the cheaper rod/reel/line combos down is the line - you can't cast without half decent line. The reel is the least important part of the combo as it really just holds the line, unless you plan to chase pelagics or big jewies etc.

Another option is to go for a combo from O/S - apparently Cabelas do some good ones.

This might be hard if you don't know anyone who's into fly, but it would be invaluable to borrow someone's older/backup outfit to have a go with before you shell out your hard-earned. Here in Canberra Patwah has a Cabelas outfit which he has generously loaned out to a number of Hub dwellers, to start their journey on (currently down the coast with Craig450). Fly fishing is not for everyone - for most people there is a period of intense frustration with their lack of skill that they have to push through before they enjoy the rewards.

If after trying it you decide that fly is something you could get into, the other thing you really want to think about is basic tuition from either an experienced fly fisher, or professional instructor.


----------



## spectrum (Aug 22, 2007)

I have been fly fishing for quite a few years now, and this is my advice:

1. I am assuming you live in QLD, so check out for local flyfishing clubs in your area. There are quite a few clubs up in QLD. They will be able to answer many of your questions and can give you a basic casting instruction, and clear up a lot of questions. You will also get to cast different rods, then you can make a truly informed decision and get long term pleasure from your purchase.

2. Don't buy any rod cheap or expensive rod until you have had the opportunity to get some practical experience, and talk to experienced casters. Rods and lines are graded in terms of the actual weight of the first 30 feet of a flyline, and rods are designed to match various weights.

3. Do get casting instruction from a qualified caster. I am sure there are certified casting instructors in QLD. A club will be able to give you this information.

I would like to know what type of fishing you intend to pursue. If it is for chasing fish like Bass, Bream, Flathead, then I would advise you to look at a #6-#7 weight outfit. If you are planning to chase fish like Barramundi, and Pelagics then rods of #8 weight and over would be advisable. Again, a fly club is the way to go. You will learn more about the intricacies of fly fishing and perhaps be better placed to then purchase a decent quality outfit.


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

Theres a guy in warner that runs a fly clinic called try on fly, it runs for the whole day and groups are small. Before going to see him i couldnt cast and by the time i left i could so i back him.


----------



## Berger (Aug 13, 2012)

starling said:


> What can I get for around the 200$ dollar mark to get me started,


Hmm. Pass.
Best advice: try a lot. Forgoodnesssakes take casting lessons. There are lots of pretenders but only a few masters and the late Mel Krieger was one of the best instructors. His videos are widely imitated.

If you haven't given up after 2 years, then maybe its for you. Think long term. If you're a Gen-Y'er who expects instant gratification, this may be an especial challenge! Haha!



starling said:


> and what species could I chase? I have access to the pine river.


I've been fly fishing for about 24 years (if you don't count a baptism of the imagination at age 9) and one of the things I've really enjoyed about fly fishing is the very very long learning curve. ie, you (or at least, I) won't tired of it. This includes an expansion of the range of species you can catch on fly, which has taken me on strange travels. I've caught fish that haven't been caught on fly before, in places that are utterly wild and heartbreakingly beautiful.

If that's your thing, and if you have a knack for sensing how a fish might be fooled, then the sky is the limit for what you can catch. Various folks have various answers as to why they like fly fishing.

Most fly fishermen I've met are a little crazy. I'm no exception.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Jones tackle at Kedron used to run fly fishing clinics that take you through everything from the basics of casting to tying your own flies. Contact them as your first option to see if they are still doing this.

Kev


----------



## Shuggy22 (Sep 14, 2012)

I picked up a combo of rod reel and line and leader for $199 from a1 fly fishing online, not the best rod by far but a start
and as far as the reel goes all it does is hold the line so doesnt need to be too extravagant at all.
Practice is all I can say, Im still very very much an amatuer but I personally know that practice HAS made a HUGE difference.


----------



## vladimir (Jan 2, 2013)

plent of good second hand fly rods for sale on the net just do your research on fly rods ,depends on salt or freshwater fishing but as a begenner buy a slow tapered fly rod ,as a fast tapered rod you wont be able to cast due to the fact your not experianced , fly fisho , also a slow sinking line would be good for starters to cover a wide range of fishing ,backing line, flyline cortland 444 have a great range cast well ,cheap flyline are to difficault to cast they have no slidig power ,6 to 7 w rod for saltwater is enough unless chasing bigger fish like kingies , freshwater flyfishing is hole new kettle of fishing ,streams lakes ,dames rivers etc rods can range from 3 w to 14 w ,make sure you mach the rod with the flys your casting so u get better cast ,i advise flyfishing lessons and heaps of practice .its hard work but rewarding when you get your first 10 pounder on a 6 to 7 w rod i get 20 pund carp on fly rods 6 to 7 w great fun


----------

